# Bugzuk.com



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone use this site before looking to order some scorps and there site seems a bit bad so want some other peoples views


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The site is a bit scruffy looking but Martin is a very helpful guy, I have bought from him a few times and always had good service.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I've used Martin's site a few times without any problems


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I always use "Thespidershop"

TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Beast site, best I've ever used. Help you a lot if you've got a problem and answer the phone right away


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi just wanted to make sure I had a bad experience with TSS last time I ordered online so a tad weary


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

herper147 said:


> Hi just wanted to make sure I had a bad experience with TSS last time I ordered online so a tad weary


Really? I've only had great service from them. How was it bad? If there's a problem they're usually all to happy to fix it.

As for BugzUK, great site, Martin's a legend and really helpful. Was helpful when my mate got a DOA from him, and I've only gotten proper quality stock off him. Emailed him the other day about male wahlbergiis and he was helpful then too. Very quick response.

I ordered a tiny rufilata sling off him a while back, and as he'd run out he sent me a sub-adult at no extra cos (over twice the price on the website).


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I personally like te layout of BugzUK 

Very good though have ordered from them a couple of times and get perfect deliveries


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

TSS, we have had nothing but trouble with, and when went to resolve it, they were about as helpful as a DD tit on a black bird.... I was put right off.

As for martin, no complaints what so ever, only ever had 1 DOA from him, and he was fast to correct it, and was very much on the ball, always quick to answer any questions, just a great guy all round


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lucybug said:


> TSS, we have had nothing but trouble with, and when went to resolve it, they were about as helpful as a DD tit on a black bird.... I was put right off.
> 
> As for martin, no complaints what so ever, only ever had 1 DOA from him, and he was fast to correct it, and was very much on the ball, always quick to answer any questions, just a great guy all round




How did you go about resolving the problem with TSS?


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> How did you go about resolving the problem with TSS?


 
Rang them up 7+ times and did exactly what they asked, TSS aint gods, they are capable of getting bad reviews, they are not perfect, and it is human nature to mess up. I dont mind messing up, its to what extent they do.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

can I just remind people that this thread was created for reviews / opinions of BugzUK NOT TSS.

The op has already stated they are now weary of TSS after the last mishap so I don't really think there's any name to mention them on this thread?


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

iv used bugzuk a few times without any issue i always have very fast responses from him via email ... great website :no1:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I used Bugz a few times not really my first choice but I would not deter anyone from using them.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
i reckon bugzuk is the best place for scorpions, way better than spidershop as far a scorps go:no1:. 70% of my original invert collection came from them:gasp: and i've never had any problems, and martin is areally great guy


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'd use BugzUK over TSS any day.


----------

